# Parasiten???



## Iedfreak (18. Apr. 2013)

Hallo alle zusammen..
Habe letztes Wochenende meinen Teich wieder aufgedeckt. Temperaturen liegen bei 15 Grad. 
Gestern habe ich beobachtet, das die Koi gelegentlich scharfe Kurven oder fast Schrauben schwimmen. Sie scheuern sich nicht am Rand oder an der Folie sondern drehen ihre Kurven im freien Wasser. Ansonsten bekommen Sie 1 x am Tag Futter das sie auch gut annehmen. Filter läuft jetzt 2 Wochen da wir aufgerüstet haben. 

Muss ich mir Gedanken machen??


----------



## Lucy79 (18. Apr. 2013)

*AW:  Parasiten???*

eine rausfangen wär sicher sinnvoll


----------



## jolantha (18. Apr. 2013)

*AW:  Parasiten???*

Hallo, hab mal für dich was rausgesucht , von wegen Parasiten ---- viel spaß beim Lesen 

http://www.koi-hobby.de/koi_gesundheit/sonstige/parasiten.html


----------

